# How should I raise the temperature in my tank safely?



## charliebebop (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi everyone. As mentioned in another thread, I rescued a tank from a friend of mine who had to leave the country. You'll find the tank in my profile. Now, even though it contains tropical species, The tank has never had a heater. My new heater should be arriving tomorrow. I'm just wondering, what would be the best strategy to raising the temperature if the tank? The temperature is 20C (68F) now, looking at the species mix I have, and what I want to add, I think 25C (77F) would be the safest temp to go up to (I'm not sure the Corydoras paleatus would like higher than that).

How fast should I raise the temperature? Would 1 degree Celsius per day be OK?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

charliebebop said:


> Hi everyone. As mentioned in another thread, I rescued a tank from a friend of mine who had to leave the country. You'll find the tank in my profile. Now, even though it contains tropical species, The tank has never had a heater. My new heater should be arriving tomorrow. I'm just wondering, what would be the best strategy to raising the temperature if the tank? The temperature is 20C (68F) now, looking at the species mix I have, and what I want to add, I think 25C (77F) would be the safest temp to go up to (I'm not sure the Corydoras paleatus would like higher than that).
> 
> How fast should I raise the temperature? Would 1 degree Celsius per day be OK?


One or two degree's daily would be good. Could possibly raise it one or two degree's every 12 hours ,but daily would be my choice.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i'd do the same.


----------



## charliebebop (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## charliebebop (Nov 17, 2010)

So I raised the temperature to 25C, and got a Nitrite spike (0.25 ppm). Is this normal? If so, how long do you think it will take the biofilter to normalise it?


----------



## jsenske (Feb 12, 2010)

Raising temp should not cause nitrite spike-- but that is not an amount or figure to be much concerned with. 
When I raise the temp on a tank, I simply turn the heater up to the desired temp.-- no incremental approach is necessary, and I do this on client aquariums where it would be a big deal if it caused problems, so I can assure you, it's fine to just crank up the heater to wherever you want it. 

Check my profile if you are curious about my credentials.


----------

